# EppsteinTrails 19.08.2012



## specialized Man (14. Februar 2012)

Bevor weitere Details zur diesjährigen Veranstaltung im Thema "Taunustrails2010" diskutiert werden hier ein eigenes Thema.

Die diesjährige Veranstaltung wird wieder im klassischen Marathonmodus laufen.

Es wird eine Kurzstrecke (33km, 1050hm) und eine Mittelstrecke (66km, 2100 hm) geben. 

Sie besteht aus einem Rundkurs von 33km über Rossert und Judenkopf mit 1050 hm. Dieser wird von der Kurzstrecke 1* und von der Mittelstrecke 2* durchfahren. Alle ca. 16km passieren die Teilnehmer den Sportplatz mit Verpflegung und Zwischenzeitnahme. 

Im Moment laufen die entsprechenden Vorbereitungen. Die Anmeldung ist ab April geschaltet.

Fragen können hier gerne beantwortet werden.


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (14. Februar 2012)

super news !! das rennen 2010 war klasse.
läuft die strecke über die "alten" trails ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized Man (14. Februar 2012)

ja


----------



## Jo.wa (14. Februar 2012)

Das wird ein Knaller, endlich wieder nen Rennen auf meinen Trainingstrails


----------



## Poppei (25. Juni 2012)

auf gehts Leute !


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juni 2012)

klingt gut


----------



## Poppei (2. August 2012)

Einer der schönsten Marathons meldet sich dieses Jahr zurück.    
Das Sägezahnprofil des Taunuses und sehr viele Trails warten auf euch. Also los gehts und anmelden !


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2012)

hilft vielelicht:

http://www.eppsteintrails.de/


----------



## Mierza (2. August 2012)

Fahrer mit Lizenz sind aber offensichtlich unerwünscht. Ursprünglich stand die Veranstaltung ja mal im offiziellen BDR-Kalender. Scheinbar haben es sich die Veranstalter noch einmal anders überlegt. Statt die Meldegebühren an den Verband zu entrichten, stecken sie das Geld wohl lieber in die eigene Tasche.


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2012)

stimmt, habe gerade mal nachgesehen, steht echt nicht im kalender. kann zwar verstehen, dass gerade kleinere veranstalter nicht bereit sind, die bdr-gebühren zu entrichten, weil es objektiv keine gegenleistung dafür gibt, für die fahrer ist es aber blöd.


----------



## specialized Man (2. August 2012)

Wir werden sicher keinen Fahrer nach seiner Lizenz fragen, aber wir haben uns nach ausführlichem Hin und Her mit dem BDR dazu entschieden, das Rennen beim BDR nicht anzumelden. 
Dass keine Lizenzfahrer teilnehmen dürfen, liegt am BDR nicht an uns.

Ansonsten stecken wir das Geld lieber in die Veranstaltung in der Hoffnung, dass das Minus nicht so groß wird, anstatt Preisgelder nach BDR-Richtlinien auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mierza (2. August 2012)

Das ihr niemanden nach seiner Lizenz fragt mag ja sein. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass sich der Landesverband die Ergebnislisten anschauen wird und entsprechende Sperren vehängt. Ich zitiere mal die Website des Landesverbandes:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
"02.08.2012*[/FONT]                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                                   [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Startberechtigung bei MTB-Rennen*[/FONT]
               [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hiermit  weisen wir darauf hin, dass bei dem MTB-Marathon Eppstein Trails am  19.08.2012, Veranstalter: TSG Eppstein,Lizenzsportler nicht  startberechtigt sind.  

Zuwiderhandlungen werden gemäß Sportordnung mindestens mit einer längeren Startsperre geahndet. 

gez.:
Detlef Wagner,  Fachwart MTB"

Der schwarze Peter liegt da meiner Meinung nach nicht beim Verband sondern bei den Veranstaltern. Schade finde ich nur, dass das Ganze auf dem Rücken der Sportler ausgetragen wird. 

PS: Vom Preisgeldschema kann übrigens abgewichen werden.
[/FONT]


----------



## specialized Man (2. August 2012)

Jetzt doch etwas detaillierter:

Die Veranstaltung verlangt unserem Verein personell und finanziell 
ohnehin schon alles ab. 

Wenn dann der BDR noch zusätzliche Anforderungen an Zusatzausbildungen 
stellt, welche unsere Abteilungsmitglieder nicht leisten können, dann stellt sich für unseren Verein die Frage, was wir davon haben und diese Frage haben wir für uns dann beantwortet und in Abstimmung mit dem MTB-Fachwart die Veranstaltung vom Kalender genommen.

Übringens gibt es eine Veranstaltung im BDR Kalender die ebenfalls ohne Lizenzfahrer ausgeführt werden. Diese Art der Genehmigung wurde uns verwehrt.

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Ausschreibung&pgID_Veranstaltung=3&ID_Veranstaltung=19706&mode=ascr_detail

Liebe Lizenzfahrer, nix für ungut, aber so einfach ist es auch nicht, ein BDR-konformes Rennen auszuführen.


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2012)

> Das ihr niemanden nach seiner Lizenz fragt mag ja sein. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass sich der Landesverband die Ergebnislisten anschauen wird und entsprechende Sperren vehängt. Ich zitiere mal die Website des Landesverbandes:



ja, der bdr schaut ganz genau hin im moment. wollen wohl die veranstalter über die sporler zur gebührenabgabe zwingen. langsam geht mir mein verband echt so sehr auf die nüsse, das ich überlege im nächsten jahr wieder als hobbyfahrer zu fahren (bin ich faktisch ja eh)


----------



## Poppei (3. August 2012)

dann werd ich wohl meine lizenz abgeben müssen...


----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2012)

fährt jemand ssp? ich habe irgendwie keine lust für die kurzstrecke noch umzubauen. denke mit 36/19 am 29er komme ich irgendwie klar. war in der ecke schon mal unterwegs.


----------



## knartzt (14. August 2012)

Hi,

wie schwer sind denn die Trails? Gibt es größere Stufen oder der gleichen? Trailskala?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (14. August 2012)

Hi,

wie schwer sind denn die Trails? Gibt es größere Stufen oder der gleichen? Trailskala?

Gruss


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2012)

es gibt viele trails, aber nichts wirklich schwieriges. über s1 geht nix raus, 2 spitzkehren sind das anspruchsvollste, was drin ist (es sei denn man fährt die lange treppe am straßenübergang bahnhof - sofern die überhaupt noch drin ist).


----------



## jimmykane (14. August 2012)

Laut HP gibt es auch eine Schiebepassage. Weiß jemand ob das besagte Treppe sein wird, oder irgendwo durch die Altstadt?


----------



## knartzt (14. August 2012)

Die B455 wird am Bahnhof über die Fußgängerbrücke mit einer Schiebepassage überquert. In wenigen Bereichen der Innenstadt ist die StVO zu beachten!


----------



## specialized Man (14. August 2012)

ansonsten ist alles fahrbar wenn auch manchmal etwas steiler.


----------



## jimmykane (14. August 2012)

Ach stimmt, steht ja genau so auf der HP.


----------



## Trunkie (15. August 2012)

Die Treppe runter kann auch gefahren werden?


----------



## Jo.wa (15. August 2012)

Trunkie schrieb:


> Die Treppe runter kann auch gefahren werden?



Ja, geht zumindest bei mir mit einem CC Hardtail und ein bissl Überhöhung problemlos. Nur wenn es nass sein sollte wäre ich vorsichtig, da wenn ich es jetzt richtig im Kopf habe, die Stufen Metallkanten haben


----------



## specialized Man (15. August 2012)

Achtung , auf der Treppe ist Gegenverkehr und da wird ein Schild "absteigen" hängen


----------



## blackbike__ (16. August 2012)

gibt's an der verpflegung eigentlich flaschen oder nur becher? scheint ja eine hitzeschlacht zu werden am sonntag, da wäre es prima, wenn man das vorher wüsste!

freu mich in jedem fall auf mein lieblingsrennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (16. August 2012)

bisher gab es immer flaschen, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe.


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2012)

hauptsache es regnet vorher noch mal. zu trocken geht auf die lunge.


----------



## specialized Man (16. August 2012)

Es gibt Flaschen....


----------



## blackbike__ (16. August 2012)

specialized Man schrieb:


> Es gibt Flaschen....



fein!


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2012)

viel erfolg allen


----------



## jimmykane (19. August 2012)

Danke. War super! 33. von 119 Startern auf der Kurzstrecke, damit bin ich für mein erstes Rennen sehr zufrieden . Den Durchschnitt hatte ich zwar höher erwartet, aber ich kannte halt die Strecke vorher nicht... Waren ja durchaus knackige und vor allem lange Anstiege dabei und doch ein paar nicht ganz so harmlose Trails. Danke an die Veranstalter für die super Organisation!

Ergebnisse gibt's auch schon -> HIER


----------



## Kastel67 (19. August 2012)

Schön warm und staubig.  Super Strecke, tolle Orga. Man(n) kann nicht viel meckern, also lässt man es sein.
Eine Veranstaltung die mehr Zuspruch von Seiten der Sportler verdient hat.

Glückwunsch an die Bike-Loft für die Plätze 1 - 3 bei den Herren auf der 60er.

Gruß k67


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. August 2012)

Das war ein schöner Marathon auf einer tollen Strecke! 

Bei der Hitze wäre ein früher Start echt toll gewesen, dann hätte ich bestimmt auch das Ziel erreicht  
Ich hab nach der 3. Runde aufgegeben, schade, denn ich war bis dahin Dritte


----------



## Kriwo (19. August 2012)

Ich war heute nur als Zuschauer vor Ort und konnte leider nicht mitfahren. Ich habe gesehen das einige mit GPS-Geräten unterwegs waren - wäre jemand so nett den Track zur Verfügung zu stellen?

Ich würde die Runde auch mal gerne fahren um mal zu sehen, warum die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit so niedrig war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. August 2012)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich war heute nur als Zuschauer vor Ort und konnte leider nicht mitfahren. Ich habe gesehen das einige mit GPS-Geräten unterwegs waren - wäre jemand so nett den Track zur Verfügung zu stellen?
> 
> Ich würde die Runde auch mal gerne fahren um mal zu sehen, *warum die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit so niedrig war *;-)



die schnellen durften ja nicht ran ... 


ne, quatsch, sind halt nicht wenige trails drin und die hitze wird auch einen einfluß gehabt haben.


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2012)

das tempo war schon immer vergleichsweise niedrig bei den et. viele trails und sägezahnprofil sind dafür "verantwortlich". gestern kam zusätzlich noch die hitze ins spiel 

glückwunsch @blackbike und laufand


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2012)

eine runde sache 
strecke sehr schön zusammengestellt und kein stress auf der strecke. nächstes jahr wieder


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

ich hoffe nächstes jahr dürfen auch lizenzler wieder ran. das erste mal seit jahren, das ich nicht starten konnte bei meinem heimrennen.


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. August 2012)

Das Durchschnittstempo ist auch deshalb so niedrig, weil auf dem Kurs sehr viele Stellen drin sind wo man aus über 50km/h- 60km/h quasi auf null abbremsen muss. Das senkt den Durchschnitt natürlich enorm, weil man dadurch den Speed nicht mitnimmt. Die Strecke an sich ist ja schon relativ schnell, gerade in den Abfahrten konnte man es ziemlich gut laufenlassen.

Gestern kam auch noch hinzu, dass es unglaublich heiß war und sich einige Starter (inklusive meiner Wenigkeit) auf der zweiten Runde an einer Stelle verfahren haben. Das hat bei mir auch nochmal 5min ausgemacht.

Insgesamt aber eine tolle Veranstaltung, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Poppei (20. August 2012)

also es war echt wieder klasse ! Hoffentlich gehts so weiter und die  vielen Helfer bleiben auch 2013. Das Rennen muss sich wieder etablieren. Wo gibts schon so ein Trailanteil ?
Und zur Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit: Es waren auch schnelle dabei, der schnellste hat noch ein Platten.

Ich persönlich habe auch eine Lizenz, nehme aber das Riskio und die Folgen auf mich, und ich war nicht der einzige. Ich starte schon seit 2003 bei den heimischen Taunustrails/Eppsteintrails, also wollte ich mir dieses Jahr auch nicht nehmen lassen. 

Danke an die Orga

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

ich habe gesehen, dass mehrere lizenz-fahrer am start standen. bin gespannt wie es ausgeht. für euch hoffe ich natürlich, dass es nix gibt. 

andererseits muss man halt auch sagen: wer die lizenz zieht, unterschreibt auch die regeln. die sich dann so zurecht zu biegen, wie es einem jeweils gerade passt, geht imho halt auch nicht.  denn wo zieht man dann die grenze?


----------



## Kurbelschwinger (20. August 2012)

Schöne Veranstaltung, gute Organisation. Laut Info der Damen von der Anmeldung sogar noch erfreuliche 100 Nachmeldungen 

Aufmerksame Streckenposten ++.

Im nächsten Jahr unbedingt wieder.

Gruesse


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. August 2012)

Inwiefern war die 2012er Strecke eigentlich anders als die 2010er?

Hatte ausgehend von den 2010er Ergebnissen eigentlich mit einer deutlich kürzeren Laufzeit gerechnet, zumindest nicht länger als 3h für die 60km...dass es am Ende deutlich mehr wurde lag ja in erster Linie an der 2. bzw. 4. Runde (je 17,5km) jenseits der Bahnschienen, die war ja mit deutlich über 1h Fahrzeit schon lang und deutlich zäher als die erste bzw. dritte Runde (je 14km mit je ca. 42min Fahrzeit bei mir). 

War der Teil jenseits der Bahnschienen 2010 auch dabei und wieviel km waren das?


----------



## Porzerjung (20. August 2012)

Geile Strecke,

ich habe mich überreden lassen teil zunehmen.....

Nach 6 Jahren kein Sport, rauchen etc. mein erstes Bike vor 4 Wochen gekauft

Mein Training 450km---in den Kölner BErgen^^

Aber ich habe es geschafft, und wenn auch mit 105% Rückstand und der letzte Berg mit 10min raufschieben, weil meine Waden streikten....

Kleinen Abflug ohne Blessuren, aber bin stolz.....habe ab Kilometer 5 gesagt.....in der Halbzeit höre ich auf, das reicht mir um zu sehen, wodrauf ich trainieren muss.

Aber die Melonen, und Bannänchen haben mich vergessen zu lassen, wenn ich doch nur gewußt hätte, das der 2. Teil so extrem ist....dann ach....ich hätte es auch versucht.

Hin und wieder war mir bang um die Nase, weil ich solche Abgänge noch nie gefahren bin...geschweige wie die richtige Technik ist.....Ich denke dieser Trail ist nicht zu unterschätzen und hat meinen Respekt.....besonders für die, die so krank sind (ironisch)diese Strecke 2 Runden zu fahren...

Lieben Gruß.....bin begeistert....


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2012)

@poppei : dir natürlich auch noch glückwunsch. starke leistung 

allen anderen, die ich jetzt vergessen haben sollte, ebenfalls. hab leider nicht so viele bekannte in den ergebnislisten entdecken können. leider fiel das diesjährige rennen in meine urlaubszeit, hätte mich aber wohl nur auf die kurzstrecke gewagt oder wieder mitorganisiert ...


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2012)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Inwiefern war die 2012er Strecke eigentlich anders als die 2010er?



2010 wurde das rennen nur auf der sportplatz-seite ausgefahren als rundenrennen. zeiten also nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## ghostbikersback (20. August 2012)

Zur Info für alle die nächstes Jahr an den Start gehen wollen: Die 60km-Runde gestern hatte lt. meinem Tacho 2250m und 64km. Da sind vielleicht noch 50hm extra drin, weil ich mich kurz verfahren hatte aber 2200hm sind es in jedem Fall und damit deutlich mehr als in der Ausschreibung genannt (1900hm).

Bei der tollen Strecke kein Problem aber immer gut, wenn man sich darauf einstellen kann, insbesondere bei sommerlichen Temperaturen!

Empfehlen kann ich die Veranstaltung auf jeden Fall, viele Trails, schnelle Abfahrten und freundliche Helfer! Wem Forstpisten zu langweilig sind sollte hier unbedingt mitfahren!


----------



## blackbike__ (20. August 2012)

wissefux schrieb:


> glückwunsch @blackbike und laufand



danke, danke  und nächstes jahr fährst du halt auch einfach mal wieder mit 

ansonsten: nochmal vielen dank an das orgateam, es war -wie immer- klasse! eppstein ist und bleibt mein lieblingsrennen, auch wenn ich dieses jahr den anstieg aus der stadt raus vor dem ziel echt verflucht habe, man hat das wehgetan!

respekt denen die das ganze zweimal gefahren sind und durchgehalten haben!


----------



## jimmykane (20. August 2012)

Ja, vor allem war der Anstieg schon für das Auto ein Problem .

Hat mich aber kurz vor'm Ziel noch einige Plätze nach vorn gebracht, die ich vorher bergab verloren hatte (beim Asphalt-Downhill erstmal mit stinkender Bremse ein paar Meter zu weit gefahren...), also ich will mich nicht beschweren ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knartzt (20. August 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem war der Anstieg schon für das Auto ein Problem .
> 
> Hat mich aber kurz vor'm Ziel noch einige Plätze nach vorn gebracht, die ich vorher bergab verloren hatte (beim Asphalt-Downhill erstmal mit stinkender Bremse ein paar Meter zu weit gefahren...), also ich will mich nicht beschweren ;-).



Hahaha, sehr witzig. 


Ironie aus. 

Grüße Knartzt


----------



## jimmykane (20. August 2012)

Hehe. Dieser eine Platzgewinn war besonders wichtig .


----------



## a.nienie (21. August 2012)

gibt es schon irgendwo bilder?


----------



## jimmykane (21. August 2012)

Auf der Website steht, dass die noch gesichtet werden. Geduld


----------



## ThomasR (22. August 2012)

Erst mal vielen Dank an alle Helfer und Sponsoren, war bestens organisiert.
Soll doch der BDR seinen Fahrer verbieten hier mitzufahren. Die meisten Teilnehmer haben keine Lizenz und warum sollen die die Mehrkosten finanzieren?


----------



## ThomasR (22. August 2012)

Poppei schrieb:


> dann werd ich wohl meine lizenz abgeben müssen...


Da hoffe ich doch, dass Du diese behalten kannst. Geht dem BDR gerade die Kohle aus, dass die solchen Mist produzieren. Da sind die Lizenzler halt nicht in der BDR-Wertung. Warum verbietet er den Fahrern an nicht BDR-konformen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen, das ist ja eine Bevormundung die einen kollektiven Austritt erfordert?!


----------



## Kastel67 (22. August 2012)

Eine Frage zur Zeitnahme:

Ich habe zwischen meiner Aufzeichnung und der offiziellen Zeitnahme auf der Kurzen genau 5 Minuten Differenz (+5 Min. bei der Zeitnahme). Das ändert zwar nichts an meiner absoluten Platzierung aber irritiert mich schon ein wenig. Gibt es für die Differenz eine plausible Erklärung?

Gruß K67


----------



## specialized Man (22. August 2012)

Ist schon in Arbeit


----------



## jimmykane (22. August 2012)

Liegt sicher daran, dass der Start eigentlich 5 Minuten später stattfand als vorher geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (22. August 2012)

Tada:

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&pgID_Bekanntmachungen=1

gleich 4 Leute gesperrt. Mir war es das wert. Muss zwar nicht sein, aber was solls...


----------



## Stegosaurus (22. August 2012)

Poppei schrieb:


> Tada:
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&pgID_Bekanntmachungen=1
> 
> gleich 4 Leute gesperrt. Mir war es das wert. Muss zwar nicht sein, aber was solls...


 
@popei 
----
Tolles Rennen, tolle Organisation.
Es gibt nur sehr wenige Kritikpunkte und die stehen im Zusammenhang mit dem aussergewöhnlich heissem Wetter und der Wasserversorgung auf der Strecke.

Die (eine) Wasserversorgung am Sportplatz in Form von Getränkenflaschen fand ich aber super und hat mich und meinen 2 0,75L Flaschen für die Kurzstrecke auch gerettet.
Letzes Jahr auf der Vulkanbike gab es nur Wasser in Bechern.
Daher : ****(*)


Ich wohne nur einen Steinwurf von Eppstein entfernt und muss sagen, dass die dort abgesteckten Trails echt Freude gemacht haben.
Mal sehen, wie lange ich diese mir neuen Trails noch legal fahren darf.
Zumindest hat DIMB nun ein Mitglied mehr. Ich hoffe es gibt eine sinnvolle Einigung mit den Politikern und den Waldbesitzern.

Ich freue mich auf 2013 in Eppstein !


----------



## ThomasR (22. August 2012)

Poppei schrieb:


> Tada:
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Bekanntmachungen&pgID_Bekanntmachungen=1
> 
> gleich 4 Leute gesperrt. Mir war es das wert. Muss zwar nicht sein, aber was solls...


 
Da nehmen ein paar Talente bei einem Rennen in der Heimat teil, das dem BDR nicht passt und schon werden sie gesperrt. Haben wir nicht in den Medien die Diskussionen verfolgt, warum unsere Nation teilweise nur zweitklassig in London abgeschnitten hat. Hier ist die Antwort. Weil Herren wie Schnabel und Wagner dem Nachwuchs den Spass an der Leistung verwehren! Das ist unsere Sportförderung. Es wird Zeit, dass dieses System und die Personen, die dahinter stehen, mal gehörig in Frage gestellt werden.


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2012)

word 

ich weiß z. b. von unserem lokalmatador max friedrich, daß er auch gerne die eppsteintrails gefahren wäre, es aber wegen der drohenden sperre gelassen hat. da war er bestimmt nicht der einzige 

gerade die teilnahme einiger spitzenathleten an hessischen rennen wäre auch für die aktuelle diskussion um das neue waldgesetz sicherlich von vorteil für die mtb-szene. max liefert z. b. regelmäßig seine rennberichte an die lokalen zeitungen, die dann auch unverfälscht abgedruckt werden ...

der bdr sollte mal an alle mtb-ler denken und nicht so einen schwachsinn wie hier geschehen verzapfen 

respekt den glorreichen vieren


----------



## jimmykane (23. August 2012)

Die ersten Fotos sind da!

http://fotoagentur-friese.de/wp/eppsteintrails-2012/


----------



## a.nienie (23. August 2012)

ThomasR schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass dieses System und die Personen, die dahinter stehen, mal gehörig in Frage gestellt werden.


ja. auf der anderen seite: einen monat sperre - so what? jaja, ende der saison...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasR (23. August 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ja. auf der anderen seite: einen monat sperre - so what? jaja, ende der saison...



...schon richtig, ist nicht lange. Aber selbst wenn es nur 2 Tage wären, sollte der BDR doch froh sein, wenn die Schützlinge aktiv sind. Stattdessen geht es dem BDR nur um die entgangene Kohle und das wird auf dem Rücken der Sportler ausgetragen. Ich als Hobbyfahrer bin froh, dass die Eppsteiner lieber die Startgebühr gering halten, als hierüber den BDR zu finanzieren. Da hat der größere Teil der Teilnehmer nichts davon!


----------



## DWag (23. August 2012)

Ich bin erstaunt wie viele User sich mit der Gebührenordnung des BDR auskennen, oder wohl doch nicht, denn dann wüssten sie ja, dass die Genehmigungsgebühren  50,-betragen. Die Arbeit des Landesverbandes, der die Ausschreibung bearbeitet, korrigiert und zur Veröffentlichung frei gibt, beträgt sogar 0,- Euro. Verdienen tut damit weder der BDR noch der HRV.
Der BDR ist auch froh wenn seine Schützlinge Rennen fahren, aber dann auch unter seinem Schutz. Solche "wilden" Veranstaltungen unterliegen keinen Regeln, der Veranstalter kann machen was er will und kann nicht mal zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Wettkampfbestimmungen und Sportordnung interessiert da keinen.
Der Deutsche Fußballbund würde seine Spieler sicher auch nicht für eine Fußballspiel zulassen, wo es weder Regeln noch Schiedsrichter gibt.
Warum sollte das beim MTB anders sein?
Und weder Schabel noch Wagner verderben Nachwuchstalenten den Spaß, fragt doch einfach mal die Nachwuchstalente, sofern ihr welche kennt.


----------



## ThomasR (23. August 2012)

Super, der Veranstalter zahlt 50,- EUR und schon  ist die Veranstaltung nicht mehr wild? Und die Fahrer stehen unter dem Schutz des BDR?
Übrigens Mountainbiken und Fussball ist ein ziemlich hinkender Vergleich. Ich fahre seit Jahren Rad, bin aber noch nie nur annähernd gefault worden.


----------



## Trunkie (23. August 2012)

DWag schrieb:


> die Genehmigungsgebühren  50,-betragen.



Ich glaube kaum, dass es an 50 liegt, sondern vielmehr an den in Post #13 genannten Anforderungen an Zusatzausbildungen, welche die Abteilungsmitglieder nicht leisten können.



DWag schrieb:


> Solche "wilden" Veranstaltungen unterliegen keinen Regeln, der Veranstalter kann machen was er will und kann nicht mal zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Wettkampfbestimmungen und Sportordnung interessiert da keinen.



Also ich fand dass die Regeln klar kommuniziert wurden und eindeutig waren. Jeder sollte doch selbst entscheiden können, ob er damit leben kann oder nicht. Aber das scheint der BDR seinen Mitgliedern nicht zuzugestehen.



DWag schrieb:


> Der Deutsche Fußballbund würde seine Spieler sicher auch nicht für eine Fußballspiel zulassen, wo es weder Regeln noch Schiedsrichter gibt.



Der Vergleich hinkt m.E. ebenso. Ich habe noch nicht davon gehört, dass der DFB seinen Mitgliedern die Teilnahme an einem Hobbyturnier o.ä. verbietet. Und das mit den Regeln wird durch penetrantes Wiederholen auch nicht richtiger.



DWag schrieb:


> Und weder Schabel noch Wagner verderben Nachwuchstalenten den Spaß



Also die bisherigen Posts sagen da genau das Gegenteil!

Aber ich glaube noch nicht Mal, dass der BDR durch dieses absurd kleinkarierte Verhalten die eigenen Mitglieder treffen will, sondern den Veranstalter.
Wobei der das doch eigentlich gelassen sehen sollte. Für mich sinkt nicht der Wert der Veranstaltung, wenn keine Lizenzfahrer teilnehmen. Das wäre doch erst anders, wenn dadurch wesentlich mehr Zuschauer und Teilnehmer angelockt würden. Aber das ist doch weder der Fall noch beabsichtigt.


----------



## df8zh (23. August 2012)

Hallo Herr Wagner,

ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen bei Ihnen melden, denn ich mir sicher, der BDR wird uns tatkräftig unterstützen, damit die Eppstein-Trail 2013 wieder ein Event mit BDR Siegel wird. Die technischen Punkte haben wir in der Vergangenheit ja schon erfüllt und die 50 treiben wir auch noch auf. 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Zusammenarbeit mit Ihnen.

Stephan Gottschalk
Orga-Team




DWag schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wie viele User sich mit der Gebührenordnung des BDR auskennen, oder wohl doch nicht, denn dann wüssten sie ja, dass die Genehmigungsgebühren  50,-betragen. Die Arbeit des Landesverbandes, der die Ausschreibung bearbeitet, korrigiert und zur Veröffentlichung frei gibt, beträgt sogar 0,- Euro. Verdienen tut damit weder der BDR noch der HRV.
> Der BDR ist auch froh wenn seine Schützlinge Rennen fahren, aber dann auch unter seinem Schutz. Solche "wilden" Veranstaltungen unterliegen keinen Regeln, der Veranstalter kann machen was er will und kann nicht mal zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Wettkampfbestimmungen und Sportordnung interessiert da keinen.
> Der Deutsche Fußballbund würde seine Spieler sicher auch nicht für eine Fußballspiel zulassen, wo es weder Regeln noch Schiedsrichter gibt.
> Warum sollte das beim MTB anders sein?
> Und weder Schabel noch Wagner verderben Nachwuchstalenten den Spaß, fragt doch einfach mal die Nachwuchstalente, sofern ihr welche kennt.


----------



## jimmykane (24. August 2012)

12â¬ fÃ¼r 3 Fotos??? Nochmal beinah die HÃ¤lfte des Startgeldes...


----------



## Stegosaurus (25. August 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> 12 für 3 Fotos??? Nochmal beinah die Hälfte des Startgeldes...



Aber das ist doch ein fairer Preis für die Negative von einem Sportfotografen.

Ich habe mich gerade durchgewühlt und leider nur 2 Bilder von mir gefunden.
Fotofallen, d.h. mit Selbstauslöser , hätte ich mir noch gewünscht.
Die Fotos bei der Vulkanbike letztes Jahr waren klar mehr in der Masse (8), aber das war auch eine größere Veranstaltung und deutlich mehr Fahrer.


Meine 2 Bilder sind bestellt ! Die sind toll und eine einmalige Erinnerung an einem extrem schönen Tag an dem alles top lief.


----------



## jazznova (25. August 2012)

Bestimmt hat die Stecke jemand aufgezeichnet und kann mir bitte die Strecke per PN senden

Das mit dem BDR ist ne Schande...


----------



## jimmykane (26. August 2012)

Ja hast schon Recht. Leider bin ich nur einmal auf dem Rad zu sehen und da ist der Hintergrund scharf :-(.


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2012)

ThomasR schrieb:


> ...schon richtig, ist nicht lange. Aber selbst wenn es nur 2 Tage wären, sollte der BDR doch froh sein, wenn die Schützlinge aktiv sind. Stattdessen geht es dem BDR nur um die entgangene Kohle und das wird auf dem Rücken der Sportler ausgetragen. Ich als Hobbyfahrer bin froh, dass die Eppsteiner lieber die Startgebühr gering halten, als hierüber den BDR zu finanzieren. Da hat der größere Teil der Teilnehmer nichts davon!



wie weiter vorne schon gesagt - die sache hat 2 seiten. immerhin haben die lizenzfahrer die regeln unterschrieben und wussten, dass sie damit auch gewisse bedingungen erfüllen müssen. imho gibt es nur zwei wege: entweder keine lizenz lösen, oder aber versuchen, die regeln zu ändern. sich nur an die zu halten, die einem passen geht aus meiner sicht nicht. 

btw: es könnte sein, dass die bdr gebühren locker wieder rein gekommen wären, wären die lizenzfahrer an den start gegangen. ich zum beispiel wäre sicher gestartet und ich weiß von weiteren fahrern, die es ähnlich gehandhabt haben - gezwungenermaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slashtrash (31. August 2012)

Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand den Track per PN zur verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## Poppei (6. August 2013)

Leute: anmelden. Dieses Jahr aber alle!


----------



## Deleted274990 (9. August 2013)

Weiß jemand wann die Verpflegungsstationen aufgebaut sind ?
Auf der HP ist davon nichts zu finden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. August 2013)

areosol schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann die Verpflegungsstationen aufgebaut sind ?


Nächsten Sonntag! 




Normalerweise kommen die nach etwa 15 km, also einem Streckenabschnitt zwischen Rosserrunde und ggf. Judenkopfrunde.


----------



## Kastel67 (12. August 2013)

An die schwarze Muschi, fährst Du auch mit?

Gruß k67


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. August 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> An die schwarze Muschi, fährst Du auch mit?
> 
> Gruß k67


Nö, bin wie die letzen Jahre als Aussteller vor Ort. Freue mich aber auf viele bekannte Gesichter!


----------



## freak13 (14. August 2013)

kann man die strecke samstags schon mal abfahren ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> kann man die strecke samstags schon mal abfahren ?



Nein: 





			
				Eppstein Trails schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtiger Hinweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kastel67 (18. August 2013)

Habt ihr schön gemacht. 

Danke.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbike__ (19. August 2013)

eppsteintrails - wie immer toll! die strecke ist einfach die schönste weit und breit. orga war auch wieder bestens, einzig euren ruf in sachen wetter habt ihr gestern ein klein wenig aufs spiel gesetzt, wobei auf der strecke ja noch alles top war, nur hinterher wars ein wenig frisch ....

danke und weiter so!


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2013)

sehr gelungenes rennen mal wieder 

hätte ruhig am abend vorher regnen dürfen, aber egal.


----------



## freak13 (19. August 2013)

Wenn man sich nur übers Wetter beschweren kann heist das Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht.
Danke war echt Top !

Die 15min verspätung beim Start der Langstrecke war wohl der Vielzahl Nachmelder geschuldet, oder ?


----------



## df8zh (20. August 2013)

Hi freak13,

leider ja, die beiden Kollegen von Sportident hatten alle Hände voll zu tun gehabt alles einzutippen. Vielleicht finden sich das nächste Jahr ein paar fleissige Hände 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Kastel67 (20. August 2013)

Hallo,


war auch nicht weiter tragisch. Ich hatte jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass da irgendwer übermäßig gestresst deswegen war. 

Gruß k67


----------



## jimmykane (21. August 2013)

Ne im Gegenteil, ich konnte mich als Zuschauer noch gut mit einem Bekannten im Starterfeld unterhalten, den ich sonst verpasst hätte ;-).

Es gab aber ein recht großes Chaos im Zielbereich mit der Wegeführung, das hat vor allem die Spitzengruppe betroffen und muss auf jeden Fall besser werden. Da werde ich dann hoffentlich auch wieder am Start sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (21. August 2013)

Da muss ich mich anschließen. Ich war so wohl bei der ersten Durchfahrt durch die Verpflegung total irritiert wo es eigentlich entlanggeht und erst recht bei der Zieleinfahrt. Ich habe mich an der selben Stelle verfranst, wo später der Max nicht mehr weiter wusste und der Erik auf ihn gewartet hat. Meine Brille war verdreckt, ich war ziemlich angegriffen und plötzlich steht man in einem Meer von Flatterband. Mehr als grenzwertig.

Gruß k67


----------

